# Private scans and bloods in N.I



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi girls i hope one of yous maybe able to point me in the right direction.Im hoping to cycle again in jan at Lister in London ,i am looking for a clinic/doctor  here in N.I who can do follicle scans and bloods and then send the results to the clinic by 3pm the same day.It would cut down on LOADS of traveling ,i think i read somewhere that the RFC will do private scans but do they do bloods aswell Any suggestions ladies would be greatfully recieved.  
Thanks    Emma


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Would 352 on the lisburn road ? i thin thats were they are based


----------



## sparklyme (Mar 18, 2009)

RFC do do scans and bloods but they won't fax or send them to your clinic for you.  They normally have the results of bloods back by about 2 each day and you have to go and collect them and send them on yourself.  It works ok if you can get to the royal each afternoon.  I did this when going to GCRM and the royal is the cheapest for scans n Bloods.  Worked out at 56 or so for scans and about 12 for bloods.  Hope this helps


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks ladies for the replies ,gonna have to check both out .Shame the rfc wont fax over the results ,it would mean i would have to hang about Belfast all day so not sure about but will def have to make a few enquires.
Has anyone heard of a doc/clinic in the coleraine area that does scans/bloods as the doc yesterday said that he has some patients from there and he believed that they had their scans done there also


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

what about the delightful dr moohan  
we used rfc but as sparkly said they had issues where i was concerned as usual eah    
did u try asking sharon davidson on inuk she may know someone chick


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Good thinking Holls ,Sharon or "the other" site may have something on it.TY


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Girls wee update ,must have rang all clinics in N.I today and no joy apart from the RFC .The fella i was speaking with told me that they will fax the results over to the Lister for me   God i hope he hasnt made a mistake ,he told me to get my clinic to fax over my scan dates and no probs ......sounds too good to be true !!! Holly i emailed Sharon and she was very helpful ,gave me a list of contacts and also said if there was a prob with RFC faxing over results i can use her fax machine   ,so not gonna stress too much more about it until i need to  
Thanks once again for the replies
E xx


----------

